# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Sun Java Runtime Environment (JRE) - обновление и проверка актуальности версии

## Ilya Shabanov

В одной теме, где в контексте одного заражения обсуждались актуальные версии Sun Java, обнаружилось, что java updater по какой-то неведомой причине не сигнализирует о выходе новых версий. В результате Sun Java 6 (Update 33) системой считался актуальной версией. Даже на момент написания этого топика никаких оповещений от апдейтера не было, хотя официально уже была выпущена версия 7.

Настоятельно рекомендую всем зайти на страницу Проверка версии Java и проверить актуальность версии Java, которая установлена у вас.

Но это еще не все. В Oracle написали на русском языке FAQ, в котором есть занятная статья Зачем необходимо удалять из системы старые версии Java?. Из нее следует, что старые версии Java необходимо удалять самостоятельно руками. Автоматически ничего не делается. В результате дырки старых версий останутся  :Smiley: 

Я убедился на собственном примере, что после установки версии 7, предыдущая версия 6 осталась в системе (даже в двух вариантах, так как для х64 нужно ставить еще одну версию, это отдельное "чудо" от Oracle). Более того, у меня в системе еще обнаружилась и совсем старая версия 5! Пришлось все это брахло удалять вручную.

На всякий случай даю прямую ссылку на страницу загрузки

http://www.java.com/ru/download/chrome.jsp?locale=ru

или

http://www.java.com/ru/download/manual.jsp

----------

*olejah*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Возможно, инсталлятор JRE 7 по какой-то причине и не удаляет JRE 6, но при обновлении версий JRE внутри седьмой версии (например, когда JRE 7.6 обновляется до JRE 7.7) установщик новой версии корректно удаляет старую.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Внутри 7-й все работает нормально, так же нормально обновлялась и 6-я версия. А вот замены 6 на 7 автоматом почему-то нет  :Sad:

----------


## Princess2012

уж лучше пользоваться сканерами подобно http://www.surfpatrol.ru/report или http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/online/ с плагинами или расширениями - сами посигналят, когда нужно обновление

----------


## regist

> Sun Java, обнаружилось, что java updater по какой-то неведомой причине не сигнализирует о выходе новых версий. В результате Sun Java 6 (Update 33) системой считался актуальной версией. Даже на момент написания этого топика никаких оповещений от апдейтера не было, хотя официально уже была выпущена версия 7.


возможно глюки с java 6 из-за этого http://www.java.com/ru/download/help...he_upgrade.xml 
кратко у некоторых java 7 работает некоректно, в таких случаях рекомендованно установить  Sun Java 6 (Update 33) (которая по этой причине до сих пор доступна с офф. сайта, а так обычно старые версии оттуда убирают).

----------


## Matias

Странное дело. Впервые стандартный способ обновления (с помощью встроенного обновителя) JRE не сработал. Хотя установщик отрапотовал об успешной установке обновления, на самом деле апдейт установился криво, о чем свидетельствовало отсутствие апплета Java в панели управления WinXP. Пришлось снести криво установленную версию JRE при помощи Advanced Uninstaller, затем вручную загрузить последнюю версию JRE с FileHippo, затем установить ее. На этот раз установка была выполнена корректно.

----------


## Matias

Бесплатная утилита JavaRa позволяет полностью удалить старые версии JRE, а также установить самую последнюю. Для работы утилиты в Windows XP требуется NET Framework 2.0.

----------

